# Beer, bratwursts, & potato salad



## jedmat (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't think this idea has been submitted before, maybe it's too silly. Anyway, today is the Summer Solstice
and I'm getting ready to have the neighbors over for a get-together tomorrow. That got me thinking. Who
amongst the composers, great and not-so-great, would you invite to such an event? Feel free to elaborate
on the reasons for your choices, and bear in mind that some of these guys didn't have a very high opinion of
each other [Brahms & Tchaikovsky come to mind].


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, bearing in mind the absolutely pagan nature of the occasion  , I wouldn't even consider Mr Brahms - he's too constipated (although he wrote great music, of course).

But let's make a fine little list of those occult enough to come!

Try *Wagner*. Him definitely. I can imagine him walking around hooded in a Druid cloak.
Then I'd go for *Liszt*, since he and Wagner come in a pair. 
*Mendelssohn *perhaps, unless you think he's too gentle for such a party. But remember his 'Midsummer's Night Dream' and 'Erstes Walpurgisnacht'!
Next - *Clara Schumann*, 'cause we need some ladies! She might first try to seduce Mr Liszt, but depending on her mood, she might also throw biscuits at him. And Wagner.
Do not opt for Beethoven - he's to grumpy - better try *Mozart*.
One more lady - *Ethel Smyth*. She's a firm character.
*Britten* - to make the night nightmarish. Like in his Nocturne.
*Chopin* - to play the piano in the veranda, gazing longingly into the sky.
You may invite* Tchaikovsky*, but he's perhaps a bit too melancholic.
*Tippett* - he might have a nice conversation with Tchaikovsky...
And then some more weirdos: *Bartók, Delius, Roussel, Debussy and Respighi.*

Like it?


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

I've always found it hard to resist threads like these, so:

I'm going to start with *Schubert*. He was clearly social, as the Schubertian circles prove. Along with him, I'm going to take *Brahms* in his younger days, when he wasn't so depressed. Which means, also, that I can invite *Clara Schumann* without causing too many problems.

I would _sans doute_ invite both *Liszt* and *Marc-André Hamelin*- mostly for their piano chops (parties always need some live music!)

I'll also take *Mozart* and *Cage* for their laughs, and maybe *George Crumb* for his insightfulness.

To round out the ladies, I'll invite both *Amy Beach* and *Imogen Holst*- and, of course, Imogen has to come with her dad *Gustav Holst* and *Britten*.

Finally, I would hasten to add *Ravel* and *Gershwin*.

And, as an afterthought, I'd invite two performers: *Artur Rubenstein* and *Martha Argerich* in her youth (she was pretty attractive!)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

It's easy to be reminded of this thread today. In America, thousands of pounds of pre-processed sausage and thousands of barrels of beer will be consumed today. First, I want to start by _eliminating_ from consideration one seemingly obvious candidate for my cook-out: *Richard Wagner*'s notorious love of luxury would militate against his chances of enjoying something so blantantly _déclassé_. If the "Allen Brothers" catalog existed in Wagner's time, he would probably insist on being served a shocking number of his meals from their items.

*Schubert* was the first name I considered, too. I've no doubt that *Anton Bruckner* would enjoy the free eats and brews! Our performance would be assured, too. If we took my electronic keyboard and my wife's similar instrument and placed them in stack, I'm sure Bruckner could do some amazing things with them!

Yeah, I definitely thought about *Ravel*, also. I'm also considering *Hugo Wolf* before he went 'round the bend. Since we can't have Wagner, we can at least consider *Deryck Cooke*, who also appreciated a fine adult beverage (or several) every now and then. It seems as though the default language for our get-together would be German. So, a futuristic voice-activated translator for Ravel, and one for me. (Deryck Cooke actually wouldn't need one!) In return, I will serve as the Designated Driver.

(Hmmm... does Ravel have enough company? Well- he and I could talk about our cats.)


----------

